# The Rogue's Grill



## ArcticWhiteRogue (Mar 26, 2008)

So, I was the third person in Arizona to purchase a Nissan Rogue last year. 
I didn't exactly get the color I wanted, which black or silver would have been ideal, but instead I got the Arctic White Rogue.

I was wondering if anyone knew where I could get a different grill at? I am not a big fan of the matching grill to the body color. I do know you can order Chrome Grills off E-bay and such websites, but I would like mine to be Black.. any suggestions..


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Buy the chrome ones and get them powder-coated black...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm surprised there are any aftermarket grills available already but as metro says, sounds like something custom you'll have to do.


----------

